# Fan in the room / dogs?



## THEROFLBOAT (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a 9 week old Female hedgy called Obie. My room typically averages around 80 degrees (I keep Obie in my room) and sometimes I turn the fan on cause its so hot sometimes. The fan is above her cage (not pointing at it) but will the cool wind be a potential problem?
Also I have a miniature schnauzer that sleeps with me but I haven't introduced Obie yet, are dogs trust worthy?


----------



## THEROFLBOAT (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh and I should note I turn the fan on and leave it overnight. During the day the heat justs builds up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would make sure her cage is out of the way of any possible fan-caused drafts - even if it's not in the direct path, make sure it's not getting any "side-drafts", if you know what I'm talking about. Do you have a thermometer/heat set up for her cage? You want to make sure the temp isn't fluctuating more than a few degrees, including between day/night.

Dogs...it completely depends on the individual dog. You know your dog best - so go by what his usual attitude/behavior is. Is he very interested in small animals or does he try to chase/bark at squirrels, etc.? Is he usually a high-strung/high-energy dog, or is he pretty calm most of the time? You could try bringing him into the room before you go to sleep and see if he's interested in the cage at all before you try sleeping with him there. If he sleeps in your bed with you, do you notice/wake up if he moves around or gets up? If so, and especially if he's usually pretty calm, you should be okay to have him there, but it's completely up to your judgement.


----------



## THEROFLBOAT (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in the process of finding a thermometer that fits my budget (Ive had her for 3 days). And as for the dogs they have a prey drive, but its not like I cant control them. My dogs are stupid and think the noises from her wheel are the fan x)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check at a store like Walmart - in the outdoor/gardening section (I think), they probably have digital thermometers with probes that are only $5-10. It's nice to have a function that records the highest/lower temperature since you last cleared it if you can find one - helps you make sure the night temperatures are staying safe. But digital and probe are the main things you want, anything else is extra!

Sounds like it should probably be okay then.  Just be cautious & take a preventative attitude towards the whole thing - it's much better to be on the paranoid side (IMO) than to have an accident where your hedgie gets hurt from the dogs.


----------

